# Bit for a horse who hate the bit?



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

I don't like the idea of riding a horse in a halter, even if they go perfectly. It makes me feel uneasy. What kind of a bit would you use on a horse who absolutely despises a bit of any kind? I've been told before this horse was sold it was a trainer's horse, but she will not tolerate a bit of any kind. I think it could be solved with a little bit of starting over. Any advice?


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

What kinds of bits have you tried? Have you tried a sweet-iron bit? Have you tried rollers? Putting honey or mollases on it? Lots of questions... sorry. Don't mean to sound annoying. lol


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

Well, she's not my horse, but I do ride her and I didn't even want to try her out with a bit, so I ride her with a halter.

I saw her headstall hanging in the shed. The bit was something like this: Black Steel Training Snaffle Bit 5 Inch Mouth - Statelinetack.com Only difference was it wasn't black steel. I was thinking of maybe trying a simple loose ring double jointed?


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

ShannonSevenfold said:


> I don't like the idea of riding a horse in a halter, even if they go perfectly. It makes me feel uneasy.


Why does it make you uneasy? If the horse is doing what your asking what's the problem? A bit will not make make up for the shortcomings of a rider. The nerves across the top of their nose are very sensitive. There are alternatives to a halter.....

What this horse is being lounged in is what I ride in. It's called a jumping hackamore or jumping caveson (sp).


----------



## Misfit (Jun 29, 2009)

Does she need her teeth done? Does she have a mouth conformational issue that makes the bit uncomfortable (parrot mouth)?

That's always my first thought when a horse doesn't like the bit.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 29, 2009)

Horses don't hate bits. What they don't like is if you put something in their mouth that doesn't fit their mouth, causes pain or discomfort.

First, the horse needs to have his mouth checked by an EQUINE DENTIST. A good one. To absolutely make sure there are no cracked/broken teeth, there's no uneven wear on the teeth with one side being higher than the other, that there's no abcesses, hooks, etc... and to put in a proper bit seat...which so many vets do not.

The dentist should also be able to tell you about the horse's mouth conformation. Is the mouth short, is the tongue fat, does the horse have a low palate...all of these things will determine the kind, size, shape and thickness of the bit you choose.

I start everything in a hollow mouthed eggbutt and then move from there if I have to. Most stay in that bit, a few have to move onto something else depending on any number of circumstances. I switched my most recent horse to a fullcheek french link after almost two years in the eggbutt.

French link anything is usually quite nice as it allows for independent rein aids...a snaffle or straight bit does not allow for that.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I'd say definitely try a french link snaffle like you suggested.

That bit looks like it either is or is very closely related to a Tom Thumb which could explain why the horse hates "all" bits, since Tom Thumbs are super confusing to horses. Here's a link that explains the whole deal with Tom Thumbs, if you haven't seen it before. =) Trouble with Tom Thumb


----------



## FlitterBug (May 28, 2009)

I agree entirely with Mercedes post. There are also other things that can contribute to a horse not liking a bit, such as spasms in muscles in the neck, such as the multifidicus. Another very common thing is just the hands on the other side of the reins.


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

I actually agree and disagree with Mercedes. My friend owns a horse whom she had since birth and she desensitized it to everything. Lo and behold when she put the bit on the horse would freak out, never lower his head to put it in, throw his head and the whole nine yards. When she was riding him he always threw his head and chewed on the bit (it had it's wolf teeth removed). She had the vet and the equine dentist out MANY times, they went as far as taking x-rays, among other things. They couldn't find one thing wrong with that horse. Finally she went to a well known trainer and the trainer said, *"some horses just don't like bits". *They are individuals and what one horse likes another one doesn't. 
Try a hackamore.


----------



## Piper182 (Jun 18, 2009)

I agree with equestriun. I used to ride a mare that was once a reiner. i did english western everything with her. at barrel and pole shows i used an english happy mouth eggbutt snaffle but she always went better with less. if i was giving a lesson on her she got a bitless bridle. if i was riding her, i either used a halter and lead or nothing and steered with my legs.

nothing was her favorite. she would jump a 3'0" course with nothing on her head better than jumping a crossrail with the bitless bridle. i mean, she accepted the bit but it was quite obvious she didn't like it much.

personally, i love snaffles. I train everything in a snaffle and i have never given a horse back to its owner with anything but a snaffle in their mouth, even if the owner used to use another one. a flavored happy mouth snaffle might do the trick with her. i met a mare that sucked on the rubber and that calmed her down. some horses hate the feeling of metal. i know i would

p.s. i know other bits can be used and some people consider them better, but i like the simplest bit possible.


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

I use snaffles on all my horses =)


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

Shannon, can you tell us the age, and training/riding experience of this horse?.

If it's still young and green the bit your using now is a really bad choice. You should try something less harsh. Try experimenting with different less harsh bits and see what one the horse responds most to.


----------



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

I agree with Piper. 

I also ride my horses with my legs and use snaffles on them. I had a 5 yr old paint that was broke on a mechanical hackamore, and he always performed better with it. Since he was my hobby/pleasure horse that didn't actually WORK, I just kept him in the hack. 

Hackamores teach vertical breaking and bending and flexing at the pole, encouraging collection, but make sure you read up on those before you buy or try, as there are some more harsh than others. I would take a soft, braided leather nose hack before I tried a rubber-coated chain or a harder rope noseband. I would also go with a 4 or 5" shank to start them with as opposed to a shorter one, because they have more room to respond to the pressure and you don't have to pull as hard, in turn making them lighter on the mouth. Your horse will eventually learn to neckrein, or rein taut with less pressure, and you can graduate him to a short shank hack.

AAAAAND! You won't have to fight to get the bit in the horse's mouth!


----------



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

Also, check to see if he/she has wolf teeth. Some horses, like people, have teeth that don't grow in but are there. My OTTB chewed on the bit and fought it pretty hard before we started examining a little closer. I cannot SEE the tooth, but xrays show it is there, and needs to be removed. If your horse still has the wolf teeth, you can opt out of having them removed by using the hack!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

My last horse Pride had some kind of history before I got him, to where he hated even the sound of a bit; even with a lot of desensitization he still seemed leary of the sound of the rings, and the chin strap...I got him to where he would take the bit nicely, but the fact that he was still seemingly afraid of it, bothered me. I was confused, because I am so careful especially when introducing a bit to a horse's mouth; So I bought him a rubber mouthed driving bit, which cut out the sound factor, and for a while, left the chin strap off, and attached it after I had the bridle on. After a couple of weeks, he was perfectly fine with accepting a bit in his mouth, and I was even able to go back to a regular snaffle (my normal bit of choice). I think someone, at one point had just shoved the bit in his mouth on a few occasions, causing both fear, and pain (the latter of which has the most lasting impression in a horse). I don't know it this helps you any, but especially if you don't know 'all' of the horse's history, and why he doesn't like the bit, it could be worth checking into; perhaps find a simple rubber mouthed bit (my driving bit was fairly cheap, just incase it didn't work, I didn't want to spend a ton on another bit!), and work at introducing it like as if he's never had one in his mouth before.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

You could try bitless. It's not a halter and not a hackamore. I have Dr. Cooks Bitless bridle. Works great.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

All horses can learn to accept bits that doesn't hurt them.

Check teeth, check mouth conformation (a low palate is a problem to many bits, as well as too little place over that tooth-less area so that the bit will press both jaws if the mouth is closed, or a big tounge, or...etc.)

And there are options to halters, try a riding cavesson, either with a chain or a firm iron. It's as gentle or un-gentle as a bit, but easier for a horse with mouth problems to accept.

And of course, make sure it's not your handeling of the bit that causes the problems.

Good luck


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I disagree with "every horse can be taught to accept a bit". Maybe we didn't try hard enough or for long enough, but Shay-la had a 3 year old pony mare that would flat out not take a bit. Because she was a Western pony, she'd been started in a hackamore. When she was closer to 4, she had some real cute pony movement and we got an idea she may be a cute English pony.

I have never seen a horse take such a dislike to the bit. It fit her, it was fitted properly, her teeth were fine, and she flat out would not accept it. The minute it was in, she'd get her tongue over top of it and just keep rolling it, sticking her tongue out the side of her mouth, never stopped moving it. We tried for months, we left her with it on to graze to get her used to it, we briefly tried a flash noseband to prevent her from getting her tongue over. The minute she had the bit in, she would NOT move. Not with a rider, not on the ground. Nothing would convince this mare to move her feet once the bit was in.

She'd never had a bad experience, she was a well broke trail pony by the time we tried a bit. She just did not like the foreign piece of metal in her mouth, and wouldn't budge on the issue. Literally.

Anyway, aside from that story, don't be quick to dismiss a halter type bridle over a bit. A snaffle bit probably has less "whoa power" then a halter believe it or not, depending on the horse. My Arab mare is very sensitive, and actually easier and safer to ride in a normal halter then with a snaffle. She still goes in a bit, but if we were in an open field with a herd of horses galloping up on us, I'd take my halter over a bit any day!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Just a note, the bit you posted, is NOT a snaffle, it is a curb bit. It applies MORE pressure to the mouth than you apply to the reins.

I would take her back to a plain french link snaffle. Personally, I like thinner bits, I just feel it's less junk in their mouth. I also use sweet-iron or brass for the yummy taste.

There are lots of things you can try... Try mullen mouth bits, rubber bits, flavoured bits, honey, bit wraps...


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Some horses just do not like bits. There's nothing wrong with that. The owner has to understand what the horse is saying and use tack accordingly.


----------



## yankee doodle (May 25, 2009)

Give the bit less ago I found no difference between bit or bitless with my horse. I went on a course and then after all the ground work had to go on a three hour trek in a halter. I tried to sneak the bridle and bit on my horse but the lady who ran the course spotted it. So she persuaded me to go natural. I was nervous a new horse who I had own 3 weeks. but to be honest I forgot after a while that I had no bit, he was fantastic really responsive and the brakes worked even after the gallop down the beach.
My friend has been riding for 30 years with a bit and has just had her new QH broken and she has had no problems without a bit. There is even a lady competing at three day eventing in a head collar over here.
Be brave . You could try riding in a halter with your bit and bridle at stand by (with no contact) for a while to make a change more easy.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Not all horses works that well in a halter or other bitless, so keep the bit there untill you see it works properly tho. Most times it's great 

*random picture of a standie I rode before, this is probably about the second time I ride him, and he's neveer been bitless before)*

















The important thing is not what you use, but that it works for the both of you.


----------



## SeWHC (Jul 1, 2009)

Like others have said, I'd try a french link snaffle if you try a bit at all. You can get cheap ones (we're talking $5 bucks) in most catalogs. I consider them the most gentle bits out there. The two joints take pressure off the roof of the mouth and the tongue. Single jointed snaffles often seriously pinch tongues and roofs of mouths. Or, if you have some $$ to spend a really amazing brand of bits are the Robart Pinchless series. They have all different styles, curb and snaffle, but the joint in the middle is made specially to rotate around as needed, so they don't pinch at all and both sides of the bit can move independently from the other. I love them!


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I would get a trainer out there, first of all. 

I would use something really mild. A hollow mouth or a rubber snaffle. A copper French link wouldn't be a bad idea. Copper is supposed to taste good to horses and encourages salivation, and it supposedly relaxes them. My TB likes his coppermouth a lot.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Everything I have owned or ridden, the last 6 years has used a french link loose ring. Unless absolutely necessary (which so far I have never had happen), I refuse to ride in any other type of bit. I have ridden TB's, WB's, Saddlebreds, Quarter Horses, Arabs, english, and western, and have all the horses have loved the french link. I am training a Quarter Horse that had major issues rearing up, taking off, not going, sticking his head up in the air, or down into the ground, and as soon as I started riding him in the french link, he started behaving much much better.


----------

